# Automator pour renommer completement automatiquement



## CoOL N ThE GanJA (28 Septembre 2006)

Salut,

Je découvre le fantastique automator et apres recherche sur internet je ne vois pas comment faire le script suivant : 
Renommer tout les fichiers d'un dossier sequentiellement avec le nom du dossier (sans lui indiquer ce nom de dossier, qu'il aille le chercher tout seul)

Quelqu'un a une idée?
Merci


----------



## chandler_jf (28 Septembre 2006)

CoOL N ThE GanJA a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Je découvre le fantastique automator et apres recherche sur internet je ne vois pas comment faire le script suivant :
> Renommer tout les fichiers d'un dossier sequentiellement avec le nom du dossier (sans lui indiquer ce nom de dossier, qu'il aille le chercher tout seul)
> ...



Salut, 

Comme ça je dirais que ce n'est pas possible ... la fonction renommer incluant un champ "Nom" qu'il faut bien remplir ainsi que toutes les options liées à la séquence.


----------



## CoOL N ThE GanJA (28 Septembre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Comme ça je dirais que ce n'est pas possible ... la fonction renommer incluant un champ "Nom" qu'il faut bien remplir ainsi que toutes les options liées à la séquence.




Snif, c'est vraiment dommage surtout qu'il existe une fonction demander un texte...
tant pis


----------



## chandler_jf (28 Septembre 2006)

CoOL N ThE GanJA a dit:


> Snif, c'est vraiment dommage surtout qu'il existe une fonction demander un texte...
> tant pis



ha oui c'est vrai :mouais: je vais essayer de regarder ça de plus près


----------



## CoOL N ThE GanJA (28 Septembre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> ha oui c'est vrai :mouais: je vais essayer de regarder ça de plus près




Merci!


----------



## chandler_jf (28 Septembre 2006)

CoOL N ThE GanJA a dit:


> Merci!



Définitivement je ne vois pas comment le faire ... la fonction renommer fait quand même un grande part du travail


----------

